# New snake species: List of animal species threatened by mining and deforestation in w



## News Bot (Sep 18, 2012)

Scientists have discovered a new snake species in the highlands of western Panama. The scientific name of the conspicuously colored reptile Sibon noalamina means "no to the mine." It was chosen to call attention to the fact that the habitat of this harmless snail-eating snake is severely threatened by human interventions.






*Published On:* 17-Sep-12 10:55 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2012)

> this harmless snail-eating snake is severely threatened by human interventions.


 ......is that by the French and their love of culinary snails??? Damn the French!!


----------

